
U.S. Manufacturing Decline Raises Concern About Innovation - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/13/business/13every.html?ref=business
======
brikmaster
I was just in Shenzen looking at factories and one of the interesting things
that I realized was that while they spent time making our product according to
our designs, they also have to innovate on how to actually make the product in
a factory. There is actual innovation in the production process and it would
seem that we don't want to entirely lose that over time.

~~~
pasbesoin
Research and manufacturing are an ecosystem. Remove the latter, and you're
pulling the legs out from under the former. (Money, career tracks, populations
to keep educational institutions viable, etc., etc. Also, sanity checks for
researchers, i.e. "will it fly".)

